# Canned gravy



## giggler (Jun 12, 2019)

here we get Heinz bottled gravy...


Beef, Pork, Turkey,


Why no White Cream Gravey?


Also, We have Grand Children coming now and I see a lot of Chicken Fingers in our future, and the Kids like. Dipping Sauce!


I make a preety good Jezzabell Sauce!


Do they sell dipping sauce little individual tubs for children at the store?


Thanks, Eric.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 12, 2019)

I've never seen individual tubs in the store. How about a bottle of ranch dressing. That's popular around here for nugget dip.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 12, 2019)

I've never seen individual containers of gravy at the store, either.

Other things you can use for dipping sauce are barbecue sauce, Chinese hoisin sauce and honey mustard. There are lots of different flavors of barbecue sauce now. Do you have any little custard cups? You can pour the sauce into individual, reusable cups.


----------



## Addie (Jun 12, 2019)

Find a restaurant supply site. (Google) You can buy those little paper cups. 

Good luck with visiting grandchildren. Unfortunately for me 95% of my grandchildren are all grownup and living far away. So I just don't get to see them very often. 

The tip of using bottled dressing is an excellent one. If the grandkiddies are too small, they just might not like the really hot sauces. Just keep a good supply of those chicken nuggets and fingers on hand.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 12, 2019)

Asian Sweet & Sour sauce is good for dipping chicken in. Tiny metal ramekins can be use for service.


----------



## Addie (Jun 12, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Asian Sweet & Sour sauce is good for dipping chicken in. Tiny metal ramekins can be use for service.
> 
> View attachment 35163



Perfect solution with bottled dressing. No need to go any further on your problem. Look on Amazon for the little cups.

https://www.amazon.com/Pack-Stainle...&qid=1560359271&s=gateway&sr=8-18-spons&psc=1


----------



## caseydog (Jun 12, 2019)

As for the white gravy, I haven't seen it in the North Dallas area, either. You would think you could buy it, especially here in Texas.

CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm lazy I guess.... I keep a bunch of these tiny little red solo cups on hand for the grands when they all come over.  They're handy for filling up with ranch dressing, peanut butter, bbq sauce, etc., and letting the kids dip their veggies, hot dogs, chicken nuggets, whatever, into them.  The little cups are disposable....added plus. 
https://www.amazon.com/2oz-Mini-Red...+red+solo+cup&qid=1560400591&s=gateway&sr=8-5


----------



## Addie (Jun 13, 2019)

caseydog said:


> As for the white gravy, I haven't seen it in the North Dallas area, either. You would think you could buy it, especially here in Texas.
> 
> CD



The closest I have seen it up north here is Prego's white pasta sauce. Just not what I would call :white gravy."



Cheryl J said:


> I'm lazy I guess.... I keep a bunch of these tiny little red solo cups on hand for the grands when they all come over.  They're handy for filling up with ranch dressing, peanut butter, bbq sauce, etc., and letting the kids dip their veggies, hot dogs, chicken nuggets, whatever, into them.  The little cups are disposable....added plus.
> https://www.amazon.com/2oz-Mini-Red...+red+solo+cup&qid=1560400591&s=gateway&sr=8-5



No, not lazy. Just frugal. You are  preserving water when you don't have to do dishes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 13, 2019)

*Cheryl*, in my BF's home, those are known as "Jell-o Shot Cups".  I didn't know that they had other uses!


----------



## Addie (Jun 13, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Cheryl*, in my BF's home, those are known as "Jell-o Shot Cups".  I didn't know that they had other uses!



My daughter was at one of her friend's house for a party. They were doing that Jello thing. But they were downing them real fast. My daughter was trying to keep up with them. She is not a hard liquor drinker. Beer for her only. She got so very sick. The doctor in the ER said it was alcohol poisoning. Not only was she embarrassed, but gave up her girlfriend. She knew she was hanging with the wrong crowd.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 13, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Cheryl*, in my BF's home, those are known as "Jell-o Shot Cups".  I didn't know that they had other uses!




Yep!  When you have a gaggle of little grands, you see other uses for those cute little Solo cups.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Jun 13, 2019)

I hate canned and powdered gravy. Having said that dollar general has some pretty good canned sausage gravy for biscuits and gravy.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 13, 2019)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...ing-parents-deception/?utm_term=.43e8954ba8af


----------



## Addie (Jun 13, 2019)

Farmer Jon said:


> I hate canned and powdered gravy. Having said that dollar general has some pretty good canned sausage gravy for biscuits and gravy.



If it is for sausages and biscuits, I feel save it is white gravy. Any other kind is simply unfit for the best tasting plate of food there can be.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 13, 2019)

Addie said:


> If it is for sausages and biscuits, I feel save it is white gravy. Any other kind is simply unfit for the best tasting plate of food there can be.


Sausage gravy is white gravy made with the fat from cooked breakfast sausage with lots of black pepper and the crumbled sausage added back in.


----------



## Addie (Jun 13, 2019)

I am aware of what sausage gravy is. I lived in South Texas for three years. Up north we call it White Sauce. Not gravy.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 13, 2019)

Sausage gravy, White Sauce, Bechamel, Alfredo.

Good grief!

Almost posted early on in this thread that bottled Alfredo Sauce is just bechamel plus cheese and how often do Grandkids object to a little cheese?


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 13, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Sausage gravy is white gravy made with the fat from cooked breakfast sausage with lots of black pepper and the crumbled sausage added back in.



Yes! The most awesome stuff ever. One of my favorite meals in the entire world is sausage gravy and biscuits. In fact, if I were on death row, that would be my last meal request. That and homemade mashed potatoes.

I prefer to make my own gravies when I can (with chicken, turkey, pork or beef drippings) but when it comes to canned gravy, the only brand I really like is Campbell's. I think it's better than the jarred stuff.


----------



## Addie (Jun 13, 2019)

skilletlicker said:


> Sausage gravy, White Sauce, Bechamel, Alfredo.
> 
> Good grief!
> 
> Almost posted early on in this thread that bottled Alfredo Sauce is just bechamel plus cheese and how often do Grandkids object to a little cheese?



I am sure you know that the original Alfredo is made with only two ingredients. Heavy cream and Parmesan cheese. If only grandkids new how heavenly it is. 

White sauce is just the exact same as Béchamel Sauce. Just a different name according to where you live. Up north it is call White Sauce. Down South, it is called Sausage Gravy. Or White Gravy. 

No matter what you call any of the food sauces or additives, they are all absolutely a delight to eat! YUM!


----------



## caseydog (Jun 13, 2019)

Addie said:


> I am sure you know that the original Alfredo is made with only two ingredients. Heavy cream and Parmesan cheese. If only grandkids new how heavenly it is.
> 
> White sauce is just the exact same as Béchamel Sauce. Just a different name according to where you live. Up north it is call White Sauce. Down South, it is called Sausage Gravy. Or White Gravy.
> 
> No matter what you call any of the food sauces or additives, they are all absolutely a delight to eat! YUM!



Well, white gravy and sausage gravy are fundamentally the same, but usually made with a different fat. But they are both, at the core, a béchamel. 

I still don't know why I can't find white gravy in jars in Texas. 

I can find powdered mixes, but they aren't really any less work than making white gravy from scratch. 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 13, 2019)

Lets clarify a couple of things. 
1.  Bechamel with cheese added is MORNAY sauce not Alfredo. 

2. Alfredo is made with two ingredients BUTTER AND CHEESE.  There is no cream in Alfredo.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 13, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> Lets clarify a couple of things.
> 1.  Bechamel with cheese added is MORNAY sauce not Alfredo.
> 
> *2. Alfredo is made with two ingredients BUTTER AND CHEESE.  There is no cream in Alfredo.*



Well, that was the original, but like almost all Italian food, it has evolved. Just look at what "pizza" means today -- even in Italy.

CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 13, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Yes! The most awesome stuff ever. *One of my favorite meals in the entire world is sausage gravy and biscuits. In fact, if I were on death row, that would be my last meal request. *That and homemade mashed potatoes.
> 
> I prefer to make my own gravies when I can (with chicken, turkey, pork or beef drippings) but when it comes to canned gravy, the only brand I really like is Campbell's. I think it's better than the jarred stuff.




Yes! Same here....I love biscuits and homemade sausage gravy, but only have it maybe once a year.  Usually around Christmas.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 13, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> Lets clarify a couple of things.
> 1.  Bechamel with cheese added is MORNAY sauce not Alfredo.
> 
> 2. Alfredo is made with two ingredients BUTTER AND CHEESE.  There is no cream in Alfredo.




I make Alfredo sauce with heavy cream or half and half, Parm Reg, butter, and maybe garlic sometimes. I realize it's not _authentic_ - but it's darn good.  This lively thread led me to do a search .....I found this thread from several years ago and just read through it - it's fun and informative, and no one got in a snit. 


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/secret-ingredient-for-alfredo-sauce-78180.html


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 14, 2019)

_"At some point, it stops being Alfredo sauce..."_ - AndyM

I agree with Andy but I like to add a 3oz. package of Philadelphia brand cream cheese to the pot when I want a creamy Alfredo-style sauce over hot pasta.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 14, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Yes! Same here....I love biscuits and homemade sausage gravy, but only have it maybe once a year.  Usually around Christmas.



Ohhhhh, it's the ultimate comfort food. 

I remember, years ago, my best friend and I used to go out drinking at the bars. Then late at night, on our way home, we would stop at either Denny's or Tee Jaye's Country Place. And Tee Jaye's has a breakfast item called the Barnyard Buster. Talk about getting your chow on at 2:00am after a night of drinking. On a plate they would put two split country-style biscuits, hash brown or home fries (your choice), two eggs any style, then cover the entire thing with sausage gravy. 

Oh my gosh, it was heaven, especially when all you've been doing is drinking all night and you're starving. There was only one way to describe that meal and that was to close your eyes and shake your head as you sat savoring every single bite.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 14, 2019)

Addie said:


> I am aware of what sausage gravy is. I lived in South Texas for three years. Up north we call it White Sauce. Not gravy.





Addie said:


> If it is for sausages and biscuits, I feel save it is white gravy. Any other kind is simply unfit for the best tasting plate of food there can be.


My point is that sausage gravy is not just white gravy, as you initially said - it has the sausage in it. I didn't write it for you but for others reading this thread who may not know what it is.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 14, 2019)

skilletlicker said:


> Almost posted early on in this thread that bottled Alfredo Sauce is just bechamel plus cheese and how often do Grandkids object to a little cheese?



Almost posted early on in this thread that bottled Alfredo Sauce is just bechamel plus cheese and how often do Grandkids object to a little cheese?[/QUOTE]

Alfredo sauce is not bechemel plus cheese.  Bechemel plus cheese is called Mornay sauce.

Alfredo sauce is butter and parmesan


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 14, 2019)

jennyema said:


> Almost posted early on in this thread that bottled Alfredo Sauce is just bechamel plus cheese and how often do Grandkids object to a little cheese?



Alfredo sauce is not bechemel plus cheese.  Bechemel plus cheese is called Mornay sauce.

Alfredo sauce is butter and parmesan[/QUOTE]





Here's your gold star. You'll have to share it with Andy though.
I was thinking of the inexpensive bottled Alfredo Sauce jars in the grocery store, but looking at the ingredient list on one of the store brand versions now, it is closer to Alfredo than I would have given them credit for. Still in all, suspect the distinction would escape the grandkid's notice.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 14, 2019)

So...White sausage gravy differs from Penny's brand of canned white sauce?  Thicker? Different ingredients and usages?


----------



## caseydog (Jun 15, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Ohhhhh, it's the ultimate comfort food.
> 
> I remember, years ago, my best friend and I used to go out drinking at the bars. Then late at night, on our way home, we would stop at either Denny's or Tee Jaye's Country Place. And Tee Jaye's has a breakfast item called the Barnyard Buster. Talk about getting your chow on at 2:00am after a night of drinking. On a plate they would put two split country-style biscuits, hash brown or home fries (your choice), two eggs any style, then cover the entire thing with sausage gravy.
> 
> Oh my gosh, it was heaven, especially when all you've been doing is drinking all night and you're starving. There was only one way to describe that meal and that was to close your eyes and shake your head as you sat savoring every single bite.



Been there, done that. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Jun 15, 2019)

Caslon said:


> So...White sausage gravy differs from Penny's brand of canned white sauce?  Thicker? Different ingredients and usages?



I live in Texas. Both white gravy and sausage gravy are Texas staples. They have more in common than in difference. 

White gravy is a blonde roux with dairy added -- cream, half-and-half or milk. I make it regularly. I use milk, because that's what I generally have in the fridge. 

Sausage gravy is also a roux with dairy. The difference is a sausage gravy traditionally uses sausage grease as the fat, while white gravy can use other fat, such as vegetable oil. The other difference is that (surprise), sausage gravy has crumbled breakfast sausage in it. 

Let's not make a big deal out of this. 

CD


----------



## Addie (Jun 15, 2019)

Caslon said:


> So...White sausage gravy differs from Penny's brand of canned white sauce?  Thicker? Different ingredients and usages?



Would you really consider purchasing a canned white sauce versus making your own from scratch? What other ingredients are in the canned item? There has to be some sort of chemical stabilizer in it if they used milk like you do with homemade.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 15, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Been there, done that.
> 
> CD



Haha, cool. Glad I'm not the only one 



caseydog said:


> I live in Texas. Both white gravy and sausage gravy are Texas staples. They have more in common than in difference.
> 
> White gravy is a blonde roux with dairy added -- cream, half-and-half or milk. I make it regularly. I use milk, because that's what I generally have in the fridge.
> 
> ...



I don't get the confusion on "sausage" gravy. I mean, sausage gravy is pretty much self-explanatory.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 15, 2019)

Addie said:


> Would you really consider purchasing a canned white sauce versus making your own from scratch? What other ingredients are in the canned item? There has to be some sort of chemical stabilizer in it if they used milk like you do with homemade.



This thread is about canned gravies in general. I think it is about cooking a meal when you have worked all day, and just want to cook an easy meal. We've all been there. It can also be that someone is intimidated by making a homemade gravy. We've all been there, too. Until you have done something, it can seem very hard. 

I love to cook, and I'm pretty good at it. But, I still cheat when I'm just not up for cooking from scratch. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Jun 15, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Haha, cool. Glad I'm not the only one
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the confusion on "sausage" gravy. I mean, sausage gravy is pretty much self-explanatory.



Well to you it is, but not to everyone. It is a southern thing, after all.

CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 15, 2019)

We love biscuits and sausage gravy here in the southwest, too.


----------



## Addie (Jun 15, 2019)

caseydog said:


> This thread is about canned gravies in general. I think it is about cooking a meal when you have worked all day, and just want to cook an easy meal. We've all been there. It can also be that someone is intimidated by making a homemade gravy. We've all been there, too. Until you have done something, it can seem very hard.
> 
> I love to cook, and I'm pretty good at it. But, I still cheat when *I'm just not up for cooking from scratch. *
> 
> CD



Oh I can understand that. Been there, done that. 

When I make my monthly trip to the store for my monthly supply of food, I try to buy only the foods like sugar, tea and other stuff that I *have* to make from scratch. Along with a lot of produce foods. I have some pasta and a can of diced clams in their natural juice. Now I could buy clams in the shell, steam them and make a clam sauce that way. And I have done it. But odd as it may sound, the canned ones make a better tasting clam sauce. When I read the list of ingredients, unfortunately sugar was the third item listed. I would have preferred no sugar. Then about three different chemicals that nobody can pronounce. I am an avid label reader. If sugar is the first or second item, it does not go into my cart. And I prefer fresh foods that I have to cook. 

When I make a pumpkin pie, I buy the pumpkin fresh. Not the canned pumpkin. I cook the pumpkin in the oven after I have cleaned it out. If I have any fresh pumpkin left, it goes into the freezer to make pumpkin cookies sometime during the middle of the next year when no one is expecting to have pumpkin again until the winter holidays roll around.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 15, 2019)

Like Andy, I have to clarify this a little.  Bechemel is one of the five, classic mother sauces, from which are made a host of small, or daughter sauces.  Mornay Sauce is a daughter sauce of Bechemel, as is our American sausage gravy.  Bechemel is made with a roux, cooked blonde, and thinned with milk to a cream, perfect sauce, seasoned with a little salt and nutmeg.  SAusage gravy is made by frying breakfast sausage,and adding flour to the cooked meat and fat.  The herbs and spices from the meat, and flavoring the fat season the roux.  The combination of the flour and fat make a roux, and coat the meat.  Milk is added and stirred to cfreate the gravy as thick or thn as you want it.

Oh, and Mornay uses Bechemel, and usuao7 Gruyere cheese, though other hard cheeses are sometimes used.

I can't imagine buyig a canned or bottled sausage gravy when it's so easy to make, and so very delicious.  But that s just me.

Seeeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Jun 15, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Well to you it is, but not to everyone. It is a southern thing, after all.
> 
> CD



So true CD. Up north here in New England it is just called "White Sauce". I love it with Chipped Beef. But that has been priced way over my wallet. And that is what we associate it with. Not sausage.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 15, 2019)

*Uh-oh*

If somebody starts up a "red-eye" argument I'm gonna unsubscribe from the thread.


----------



## Addie (Jun 15, 2019)

skilletlicker said:


> If somebody starts up a "*red-eye*" argument I'm gonna unsubscribe from the thread.



I haven't heard that expression since I left Texas. Never have heard it mentioned in these here parts. Thank for the giggle.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 15, 2019)

skilletlicker said:


> If somebody starts up a "red-eye" argument I'm gonna unsubscribe from the thread.



Legendary Dallas chef Dean Fearing was on a _FoodTV_ show where he completely caught the Michelin stared host off guard when he made a red eye gravy. 

"You use what?" 

I've never made red eye gravy. I have that on my ever growing to-do list. 

I'm pretty sure you can't buy that in a jar. 

CD


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 15, 2019)

> Originally posted by *caseydog*
> I've never made red eye gravy. I have that on my ever growing to-do list.


Rarely following any recipe, if I'm about to deglaze a pan, whether it is for a sauce, gravy, or just to make clean-up easier, the first impulse is to reach for my cup, whatever bitter brew is in it. So my stuff is often red-eye like.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 15, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Well to you it is, but not to everyone. It is a southern thing, after all.
> 
> CD



Well, I suppose if you said "sausage gravy" to someone who doesn't know what it is, they may assume it's gravy poured over sausage or something. For example, on another site I used to visit, many of the people posting there were from somewhere in the UK. We got on the subject of favorite breakfast foods one time and I, being one of the few Americans that visited the board, brought up sausage gravy and biscuits and I confused the whole lot of them 

I mean, after all, "biscuits" to them are cookies. And I had to respond appropriately - i.e. seeing things through their eyes - when they would ask me why in the world Americans would dunk "biscuits" (cookies) in gravy. 

So yeah.



Addie said:


> So true CD. Up north here in New England it is just called "White Sauce". I love it with Chipped Beef. But that has been priced way over my wallet. And that is what we associate it with. Not sausage.



Ahh yes, the good ole S.O.S. Amazing stuff. A friend of mine, for parties and other gatherings, always made a dip from cream cheese and chipped beef and she would serve it in a huge bread bowl made of Hawaiian bread. So good.


----------



## Addie (Jun 15, 2019)

One of the reasons I used to buy the chipped beef was because it came in small jars. Just the  perfect size for kids hands to hold. And they were great for their milk at meal time. They were hard for the kids to tip over. A daily happening in my house. 

Now if I need any small glasses I will get them from the Dollar Store. BTW, you can buy the white sauce in a can there. I almost barfed when I read the ingredients on the back of the can. No thanks. I will pass.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 15, 2019)

Addie said:


> So true CD. Up north here in New England it is just called "White Sauce". I love it with Chipped Beef. But that has been priced way over my wallet. And that is what we associate it with. Not sausage.


You call sausage gravy white sauce and serve it with chipped beef?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 15, 2019)

There's a diner near me that serves country-fried (chicken-fried) steak with sausage gravy! The best of both worlds.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 15, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> There's a diner near me that serves country-fried (chicken-fried) steak with sausage gravy! The best of both worlds.


Wow. I'm impressed.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 15, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> There's a diner near me that serves country-fried (chicken-fried) steak with sausage gravy! The best of both worlds.



Oh how I love diners. We have 2 favorites my son and I go to occasionally. The food is so good and so comforting, yet served at reasonable (sometimes even cheap) prices. They both have country fried steak and also an all-day breakfast menu, as most diners do, so I'm sure I could request sausage gravy for the country fried steak if I wanted it.  What a great idea


----------



## Addie (Jun 15, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> There's a diner near me that serves country-fried (chicken-fried) steak with sausage gravy! The best of both worlds.



My sister and I used to go to the one on the way to Georgetown. I always ordered their meatloaf with plenty of gravy over the hand mashed taters. You knew they were hand mashed by all the lumps in them.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 16, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> You call sausage gravy white sauce and serve it with chipped beef?



I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 16, 2019)

*Creamed Chip Beef On Toast*



GotGarlic said:


> You call sausage gravy white sauce and serve it with chipped beef?





			
				taxlady said:
			
		

> I was wondering the same thing.


More commonly called SOS. Pictures
One of three meals I can remember out of umpteen thousand in boarding school.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 16, 2019)

skilletlicker said:


> More commonly called SOS. Pictures
> One of three meals I can remember out of umpteen thousand in boarding school.


I'm familiar with it. Unless I'm mistaken, it's made with white sauce, not sausage gravy.


----------



## Addie (Jun 17, 2019)

skilletlicker said:


> More commonly called SOS. Pictures
> One of three meals I can remember out of umpteen thousand in boarding school.



Exactly! You have to soak the chip beef in cold water to reduce the amount  of salt. Toss in a white sauce and pour over a piece or two of toast. Filling, tasty and very nutritious. The chipped beef has been sliced very, very thin and dried in salt.


----------

